# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Welchen Bikepark in St. Anton könnt ihr empfehlen?

## TamaraHill

Hallo Downhiller, ich werde im 6 Wochen Urlaub am Arlberg machen. Ich bin ich sag mal Semianfänger. Welches ist der richtige Park für mich? Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten

Liebe Grüße Tammy

----------


## Sethimus

es gibt keinen bikepark in st. anton. es gibt auch keinen in ganz vorarlberg. selbst in tirol wirst du weit fahren muessen. steinach am brenner ist der naechste.

----------


## HikeAndRide

kann dir zwar nix genaueres darüber sagen, da ichs selber nur mal gelesen hab. aber wär vielleicht eine möglichkeit

www.lech-zuers.at/erster-offi...burgwald-trail

----------


## Tyrolens

In 6 Wochen wird der neue Bikepark in Fiss noch nicht gebaut sein...

----------


## Sethimus

> In 6 Wochen wird der neue Bikepark in Fiss noch nicht gebaut sein...


gibts da schon infos zu?

----------


## willi

Ich hab gedacht der wurde schon letztes Jahr eröffnet?

Edit: eröffnung war im Aug. 2012. Sperrt heuer aber erst im Juli auf:

www.skiarlberg.at/arl/west/de...a8b2d0770125af

----------


## noox

In 6 Wochen ist generell noch ziemlich früh. 

Ansonsten gibt's auch noch was in Lermoos 
www.bergbahnen-langes.at/de/s...efreeride.html

----------


## georg

Momentan liegen dort noch ca 2m Schnee. In 6 Wochen kannst dort spazieren gehen, ein wenig wandern, evtl den einen oder anderen MTB Trail fahren, aber es hat der Burgwald Trail = einziger "Bikepark" dort erst einen Monat später offen.

Stanton ist (noch?) kein guter Platz für einen Bikepark Urlaub.

----------


## Tyrolens

> gibts da schon infos zu?


Ausführende Baufirma soll Trail Solutions sein, verhandelt wurde das Ganze schon, soll heuer noch eröffnet werden, dort, wo die Waldbahn verläuft, mit drei Strecken.

----------


## degoe

St Anton-nichts.
Lech-ab frühenstens mitte juni bau zweiter strecke im planung.
Fiss-bau beginn anfang Juli.
Also leider nichts zum fahren derweil.

----------


## mystic83

Hindelang ist nicht allzuweit von Vorarlberg ansonsten halt die Schweiz (Chur, Davos, Flims....)! Wobei dann eher die Schweiz zu empfehlen ist!

----------


## Sethimus

> Hindelang ist nicht allzuweit von Vorarlberg ansonsten halt die Schweiz (Chur, Davos, Flims....)! Wobei dann eher die Schweiz zu empfehlen ist!


und dafuer dann 2x pro tag durch/ueber den arlbergtunnel/pass...

----------


## rush_dc

Das nächste wäre wohl Ischgl, ist halt mehr singletrails als bikepark. Bludenz/Muttersberg wird wohl noch nicht offiziell offen sein und lech wohl nur für einen Tag interessant.

----------


## Pilatus

wenn er in stanton ist, sollte er sich eben nach Tirol orientieren um eben nicht immer durch den tunnel zu müssen.. da ist man wahrscheinlich schneller am Brenner als in hindelang.
aber auch da wirst du min 1h fahren.

----------


## rush_dc

Hindelang würde ich sowieso abraten, das is kein bikepark das ist ein zustand :/

----------


## mystic83

stimmt! hindelang ist material mord! und flow? hmmmmm

----------

